

Firesheep developer: Facebook ignoring huge security problem - abraham
http://www.komonews.com/news/local/107360348.html

======
trotsky
After having eric go through the trouble of reworking an older tool into a
couple thousand lines of javascript and css and making sure every teenager got
a copy, I think it's only rational that he be indignant that facebook hasn't
held a press conference to thank him and changed over a fundamental part of
their infrastructure in the last week and a half.

